# Probleme mit CPU 315-2 DP und Profibus



## olitheis (29 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
bei einem Kunden gibt es aktuell ein Problem:
Er wollte die Anlage nach 3 Mon. Stillstand wieder anfahren (Spannung wurde nicht abgeschaltet). Jedoch gibt es ein Problem mit dem Profibus. Alle Wago 750-323, ein Indramat Regler, verschiedene ET200 und die CPU zeigten Busfehler. Bei einem Wago leuchtete auch die DIA Led. Diesen Koppler hat der Kunde getauscht. Danach war zar die DIA Led aus, aber der BF blieb. Wenn ich mich per TeleService einwähle, sind sämtliche Busteilnehmer durchgestrichen und im Diagnosepuffer der CPU steht "Peripherie-Zugrifsfehler lesend". Bei allen Busteilnehmern steht: "Baugruppe projektiert aber nicht vorhanden". Woran könnte es liegen, und wie kann ich den Fehler etwas eingrenzen, ohne vor Ort zu sein.
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## MSB (29 Mai 2009)

Viele Möglichkeiten gibt es da eigentlich nicht:
- S7 CPU defekt, oder halt der Profibus-Teil
- Fehler in der Bustopologie (Kurzschluss, Kabelbruch, Wasser, Stecker defekt etc.)

Das alle Profibus-Slaves gleichzeitig sterben ist ja wirklich eher unwahrscheinlich.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## olitheis (29 Mai 2009)

OK, meine Frage wäre jetzt noch, wie ich das am schnellsten (von hier) ausgrenzen kann?
Der Kunde hat auch ein PG vor Ort, kennt sich aber nicht sonderlich aus. Gibt es die Möglichkeit, Busteilnehmer im HW Manager zu deaktivieren ohne sie dirkt ganz zu löschen? Dann würde ich erst mal nur mit einem oder 2 anfangen (von der CPU gehen nämlich direkt 2 Stränge aus).
Oder hast Du eine bessere Idee?
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## olitheis (29 Mai 2009)

Ich habe gerade von VIPA eine nette Anleitung zum Durchmesser der PB-Leitung gefunden. Kann ich die auch anwenden, bei einer Struktur mit 2 strängen abgehend von der CPU?


----------



## Günni1977 (29 Mai 2009)

hi,
sorry, kenne mich mit "TeleService" gar nicht aus. geht das über den gleichen Bus? sonst sieht es ja so aus, als ob der Busstecker nicht auf der CPU steckt oder defekt ist...


----------



## olitheis (29 Mai 2009)

Der Stecker vom TeleService ist (sollte zumendest!?) auf der MPI Schnittstelle eingesteckt.


----------



## Verpolt (29 Mai 2009)

Hallo

Beschreibung
Mit der SFC 12 “D_ACT_DP“ können Sie projektierte DP-Slaves/PROFINET IO-Devices gezielt deaktivieren und wieder aktivieren. Darüber hinaus können Sie für jeden eingesetzten DP-Slave  bzw. für jedes eingesetzte PROFINET IO-Device ermitteln, ob diese Komponente momentan aktiviert oder deaktiviert ist.
Falls Sie mit Hilfe der SFC 12 einen Netzübergang vom Typ IE/PB Link PN IO deaktivieren, fallen alle daran angeschlossenen PROFIBUS DP-Slaves aus. Diese Ausfälle werden gemeldet.
Die SFC 12 ist nicht anwendbar auf PROFIBUS PA-Feldgeräte, die über DP/PA Link an ein DP-Mastersystem angeschlossen sind.


----------



## MSB (29 Mai 2009)

Du musst halt am Anfang oder Ende des Profibus-Stranges messen,
wo auch immer das bei dir ist ...

Dann sollte das Prinzipiell schon funktionieren, laut der Vipa-Anleitung.

Slaves in der HW-Konfig zu deaktiveren:
a) geht meines Wissens nicht (Verpolt hat mit dem SFC12 natürlich recht, aber siehe b)
b) ist auch unnötig, weil wenn einer oder mehrer Slaves funktionieren würden,
dann würdes du das auch so sehen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## olitheis (29 Mai 2009)

Ich wollte mit dem Deaktivieren bzw. Herauslöschen halt nur versuchen erstmal wieder die CPU "grün" zu bekommen, also ohne BF oder SF. Meinetwegen nur jeweils den ersten Slave von den beiden Strängen physikalisch dranhängen und die Endwiderstände dort einschalten. dann auch nur diese projektieren. 

Zum Durchmessen:
Ich kann also einfach alle Stecker abziehen und müsste dann im Stecker der CPU (wo zwei Leitungen weggehen) z.B. zwischen Pin 3 und 8 110 Ohm messen korrekt?

Ganz am Rande, im PB Stecker der CPU ist kein Schalter für den Endwiderstand, sollte der nicht aber "ON" sein?
Gruß
Oli


----------



## Günni1977 (29 Mai 2009)

ein Profibusstecker OHNE Abschlusswiderstand? gibt's sowas?
der Abschlusswiderstand sollte natürlich NICHT "On" sein, sonst ist ja dein 2.Abgang sozusagen "abgeklemmt".


----------



## MSB (29 Mai 2009)

Du misst am Ersten oder Letzen Stecker des Stranges,
also irgendwo an einem deiner Slaves, und nicht an der CPU, soviel mal prinzipiell.

Der Abschlusswiderstand an deiner CPU MUSS auf OFF stehen, sonst funktioniert einer deiner beiden Stränge schon mal prinzipiell nicht.

Ob die CPU grün ist oder nicht, ist in dem Fall für den Moment doch absolut egal.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## olitheis (29 Mai 2009)

ja, gibts. Leider habe wir die mal verwendet.

6ES7972-0BA30-0XA0
SIMATIC DP, BUSANSCHLUSS- STECKER F. PROFIBUS M.SCHRAEGEM KABELABGANG, MAX.1,5 MBAUD, 15 X 57,6 X 39,5 MM (BXHXT), SCHNEIDKLEMMEN, *O.BUSANSCHLUSS- WIDERSTAND U.PG-ANSCHLUSSBUCHSE*


----------



## MSB (29 Mai 2009)

Na gut, wenn der Stecker keinen Widerstand hat, so kann dieser ja auch nicht (fälschlicherweise) an sein 

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## olitheis (29 Mai 2009)

Also nocheinmal, damit ich es auch richtig verstehe:
Ich entferne alle PB Stecker. Die Messung mache ich aber *nur bei Steckern der Slaves* (egal bei welchem, es sollte immer das gleiche gemessen werden, mal abgesehen von der Leitungslänge). 

3-8 -> ca. 110Ohm
3-6 -> ca. 390Ohm
8-5 -> ca. 390Ohm
3-Shild/8-Shild -> unendlich bzw. hochohmig

Der Stecker auf der CPU hat eh nur 2 Pins und zwar 3+8, dort sollte man aber auch 110Ohm messen können, oder?

Danke euch
Oli


----------



## MSB (29 Mai 2009)

Die Messung machst du nicht an den Steckern der Slaves, sondern nur am ersten und letzten Stecker des Stranges,
vollkommen egal wo der draufsteckt.

Zwischen 3/8 solltest du allerdings überall ~110Ohm haben, das ist so korrekt.

Wenn du an einer Seite 110Ohm misst, dann ist die A/B Ader ansich korrekt, weil du effektiv die Parallelschaltung von 2St. 220Ohm Widerständen misst.

Mit der Messung 3-6 bzw. 8-5 kontrollierst du dier Terminierung des ersten und letzten Stecker,
diese Messung an beiden Enden Seiten durchführen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## olitheis (29 Mai 2009)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt!
Klar, dass ich die Messung an den Profibussteckern der beiden Stränge mache und nicht an den Anschlußsteckern der Slaves. 
Aber aus Deiner Aussage schliesse ich, dass ich ja auch die Abschlußwiderstände vom jeweils 1. Slave jedes Stranges einschalten muss! das bedeutet, dass insgesamt in dieser Anlage *bei 4 Slaves* die Abschlusswiderstände "On" sein müssen. Beim 1. und letzten Slave der beiden Stränge. Ich glaube allerdings, das war dort noch nie so?!?
Gehe ich recht mit dieser Annahme?
Gruß
Oli


----------



## olitheis (29 Mai 2009)

Ich habe mal das Profibus Netzwerk schematisch dargestellt mit den Abschlußwiderständen, so wie ich es jetzt verstanden habe.
Wäre das so korrekt?
Danke
Oli


----------



## MSB (29 Mai 2009)

Imho bin ich der Meinung du hast einen Strang ...


Slave - Slave - Slave - Slave -- -> CPU -> -- Slave - Slave - Slave - Slave

Um bei dem Bild zu bleiben, ganz Links und ganz Rechts misst du,
und da müssen auch die Abschlusswiderstände An sein.

Edit: Dein Bild habe ich erst nach meinen Posting gesehen, dein Strang geht also von Slave 3 -> Slave 8 und genau da misst du und schaltest die Abschlusswiderstände ein ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## olitheis (29 Mai 2009)

OK, ich denke, jetzt hab ich's kapiert! Also es ist nur 1 Strang (uff)!


----------



## crash (29 Mai 2009)

Wenn ich mir dein Bild ansehe fällt mir auf dass du zu viele Abschlusswiderstände eingeschaltet hast.
*Nur bei Slave 3 + 8 müssen die Widerstände eingeschaltet werden.
Alle anderen müssen aus*.


----------



## olitheis (29 Mai 2009)

Ja, Du hast recht, MSB hat mich schon darauf hingewießen. Ich habe das Schema mal aufgebessert.
An der Anlage dürfte es aber auch so sein (mit den 2 Endwiderständen).

So, jetzt kann ich also endlich mit der Fehlersuche weitermachen ...?


----------



## olitheis (29 Mai 2009)

...so sollte es jetzt stimmen...


----------



## MSB (29 Mai 2009)

olitheis schrieb:


> ...so sollte es jetzt stimmen...



 *ACK*
10Zeichen


----------



## olitheis (29 Mai 2009)

Es sieht wohl so aus, als ob von uns jemand am Dienstag zum Kunden fahren muss. Anscheinend ist es ihm jetzt zu kompliziert, die Leitung zu messen. 
Wenn jetzt allerdings die CPU defekt sein sollte (es gibt dort öfter mal Stromausfälle wegen Gewittern), dann sieht's natürlich nicht so gut aus. Wir haben leider keine auf Ersatz. 
Gruß
Oli


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Mai 2009)

Geh doch mal schrittweise vor, indem der Bus bis auf die Verbindung CPU zu einem Slave reduziert wird. Dann braucht der Kollege vor Ort nur umklemmen und nichts zu messen.
Wenn dann dieser Teilnehmer erreichbar ist können die anderen Teilnehmer schrittweise zugeschaltet werden. Es könnte ja sein dass ein Slave verrückt spielt und somit den ganzen Bus lahmlegt.


----------



## olitheis (1 Juni 2009)

Ja, ich denke so in der Art hätte ich es auch versucht. Aber wie gesagt, beim Aufbau des Feldbuses wurde an den Slaves zwischen den Enden Stecker ohne Abschlußwiderstand verwendet. Da wird die Sache für den Kollegen vor Ort schon wieder "komplexer"...
Kurze Frage noch: Wenn ich jetzt z.B. an Slave 1 und 4 (Zeichnung) die Abschlußwiderstände Ein-schalten würde, müsste dann auch der Hardware Manager entsprechend angepasst werden in Bezug auf Fehlermeldungen? Ich meine, wenn diese beiden laufen würden und auch die Verkabelung OK wäre, würden diese dann im HW Manager auch als OK angezeigt, obwohl ja eigentlich mehr projektiert sind? Oder würden die dann auch nicht zum Laufen kommen und ich müsste die restlichen "nicht vorhandenen" Slaves auch in der Projektierung rauslöschen?
Danke nochmal
Oli


----------



## olitheis (3 Juni 2009)

Also es scheint so, als wäre die CPU defekt! Der Kunde hatte sich jemand von Außen gehold, der verschiedene Tests, auch ohne Slaves, gemacht hat, wobei er die CPU nicht zum Laufen bekommen hat.
Siemens schickt nun eine CPU dort hin. Meine Frage wäre nun noch: gibt es eine Bestimmte Reihenfolge in der ich das Projekt wieder auf die CPU bringen muss:
- Systemdaten
- FB's
- FC's
- DB's
Kann ich die so in dieser Reihenfolge rüberschieben, nachdem ich die Hardwarekonfig übertragen habe? Müssen die 'Systemdaten' überhaupt kopiert werden?
Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## Move (3 Juni 2009)

Hi,

wenn die CPU schon die neue Generation ist (schmale Bauform mit MMC-Karte) dann alte CPU ausbauen, neue CPU einbauen, MMC aus der alten raus, in die neue rein, Spannung zuschalten und auf RUN schalten. Dann sollte sich die CPU die Daten von der MMC holen, sofern nicht diese auch defekt ist.
Gruß


----------



## Günni1977 (3 Juni 2009)

du kannst doch dein projekt komplett mit einmal übertragen.
du markierst im simatic manager deine cpu und klickst den button "laden".


----------



## olitheis (3 Juni 2009)

@Move
die alte CPU ist von der älteren Generation mit MC die neue mi MMC. Geht also so ohne Weiteres nicht.

@Günni1977
es reicht also, wenn ich die CPU markiere und dann "Laden" anklicke? Somit wird alles, was benötigt wird übertragen?
Danke nochmal
Oli


----------



## Proxy (3 Juni 2009)

olitheis schrieb:


> es reicht also, wenn ich die CPU markiere und dann "Laden" anklicke? Somit wird alles, was benötigt wird übertragen?
> Danke nochmal
> Oli



Jaein du musst natürlich in der HW-Config die neue CPU einpflegen sonst geht die nie auf Run. Auchso und wenn du DB hast musst du mal schauen ob die noch daten brauchen da nach neuladen die daten weg sind wenn sie nicht mal gespeichert worden sind.


----------



## olitheis (3 Juni 2009)

ok, das mit der CPU ist soweit klar, sollte auch ein Problem darstellen. Ich dacht jetzt ich könnte alles im Simatic Manager dann zur CPU schicken, quasi nacheinander als erstes die Systemdaten (wenn nötig?), dann die ob's, fb's, db's, fc's - fertig? Korrekt?
Danke
Oli


----------



## Move (4 Juni 2009)

olitheis schrieb:


> ok, das mit der CPU ist soweit klar, sollte auch ein Problem darstellen. Ich dacht jetzt ich könnte alles im Simatic Manager dann zur CPU schicken, quasi nacheinander als erstes die Systemdaten (wenn nötig?), dann die ob's, fb's, db's, fc's - fertig? Korrekt?
> Danke
> Oli


Hi,
was machst du dir fürn Kopf was du wann laden willst. Die CPU ist doch eh auf stop. Wenn du die CPU getauscht hast und wieder an Spannung hast, dann im Simatic-Manager die Station mit rechte Maus-> Zielsystem laden wählen, dann wird alles incl. Hardware und Bausteine geladen. Alternativ das ganze mit dem PG auf die neue MMC bügeln, CPU spannungslos machen, MMC rein und anschließend Spannung zuschalten, Hochlaufroutine abwarten und auf Run schalten, fertig.
Gruß


----------



## olitheis (4 Juni 2009)

ich wollte es halt per TeleService machen.
Aber es war die CPU, wir haben eine neue geschickt, alles drauf geladen, und es lief.

Danke euch allen!


----------

